# HCC Price increase extended one month



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 28, 2007)

HCC Price Increase Extension for Friends and Family 

Let your friends and family experience the same wonderful memories you have enjoyed as a member of High Country Club - at a $10,600 savings!

The March 1, 2007 deadline for the Affiliate price increase is rapidly approaching for new members. High Country Club is extending this deadline for referrals joining before April 1, 2007. Any friend or family member who joins before April 1, 2007 will save $10,000 on their membership fee and $600 on their annual dues.

You can get a referral from any HCC member.


----------



## lostinjapan14 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Bill.  That gives me one more month to bite my nails off


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 1, 2007)

I spoke with Heath this morning (I also visited the Deer Valley property and I will post a mini-review when I get home).

HCC is extending this 1 month extension offer for referrals only (not the general public that visits their web site). They sold about 16 Affiliate members last month and wanted to give one last shot for the member referrals.

As a disclamer....the HCC referring member gets a partial yearly dues credit for a new member referral. I think the credit is a nice gesture, but I really like new members simply because that means more new properties will be purchased.


----------



## Bourne (Mar 1, 2007)

Bill, 

I put your name on my application form as a referral. Hope the credit was passed on. 

That said, I have two friends of mine who are probably going to buy in. The more the better.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 1, 2007)

Bourne said:


> Bill,
> 
> I put your name on my application form as a referral. Hope the credit was passed on.
> 
> That said, I have two friends of mine who are probably going to buy in. The more the better.



You joined BEFORE this program was announced. 

However, Heath has offered me a free week at the Turks and Caicos this summer and it would not count against my usage.

I know you will enjoy HCC....I also want TUGers to know that my real motivation is to get new members so they buy more properties...any referral freebies are just some icing on the cake.


----------



## Bourne (Mar 1, 2007)

The freebies are shortlived. The properties are not.


----------



## jcjl1 (Mar 13, 2007)

If I am referred, what is the Affiliate Member Fee and yearly dues?  How often do yearly dues recalculate and is their a ceiling for increases?


----------



## Bourne (Mar 13, 2007)

If you are referred, the membr fees would be $30,000 with $4,800 annual dues for a 21 day usage. You can choose to upgrade to 25 days by signing a contract to pay $5,400 dues ( free upgrade ). The referral and signup would have to take place prior to Mar 31. 

The Club may from time to time increase Member’s monthly dues, but not to exceed the increase in the CPI since the date of Member’s Membership, plus two percent (2%) per year.

Please feel free to request a referral from any other HCC member on TUG. As a disclosure, the member who would refer you will receive a nominal credit towards annual dues or extra days as a bonus. 

The more members we have, the more properties there will be.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 13, 2007)

Just to clarify, I have confirmed that the same pricing - $10,000 initial savings and $600 on dues - is available through March 31 to anyone, whether referred or not. Just contact HCC and start the process.


----------

